# Arrow of Light arrows for Webelos



## RussFromNH

So, this is what has been occupying my time lately. 2 are 90% done, the rest.. not so much...

The shaft is simply an oak dowel from Home Depot. I cut the notch for the stone arrowhead with the new drill press and new band saw. The feathers are a pain to attach, I have CA all over my fingers. I did turn down the dowel on the lathe, they were just too thick to start, they did not look right. I then sanded them and stained them with Minwax.  I went with 28" for the length to make sure I had enough space to paint on the boys career colors.  I am debating on painting, or using thread to do the stripes.


----------



## Younka

Thats cool, first time I have seen some on make arrows!


----------



## Displaced Canadian

You're doing it wrong. According to the drawing on the wall it's supposed to be a boat. :biggrin: Looks like a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Dalecamino

Nice arrows. Have you built that boat? It looks like our Captains gig we had on our ship. Cool drawing too.


----------



## ctubbs

Russ, how about some contact cement on a roller where the fletchings are drawn across the roller then pressed onto the shaft.  Wait, better idea.  Check the local sporting goods store about how they repair the fletchings on their arrows.  They have to do that all the time.
Charles


----------



## Holz Mechaniker

as a Arrow maker or rather I used to be, Spending $30 on a simple fletching jig at 3riversarchery.com (you will want the Straight clamp) will in fact make putting the feathers on much faster and easier.
NEVER use Ca To put on Fletching, I will Highly suggest using Duco cement for this task on a bare shaft.  
IF you have any questions  Don't hesitate to contact me.  I will happily share my knowledge.


----------



## carpblaster

From another builder, to get the authentic look,got to  tandy leather and get artificial sinue and wrap the broachead and the feathers,just put some Duco on the back and tip of feather after yo wrap it, you can wrap them tight and not even know there in the feathers, thats how i make the replicas or shootables
Rodney


----------



## navycop

Are these arrows going in a "shadowbox" or just be out on some sort of stand?


----------



## RussFromNH

Thank you for all of the suggestions guys…  very much appreciated..  I didn't know they made Jigs for this... I will look that up right now!!  I have two more boys so I will be doing this for a few more years…
 
The CA that I am using is from an arrow supply place, the guy that made them last year had it left over. I actually need to keep it in the fridge. It is not the same CA that I use for the pens, but CA is in there.  But I may order the Duco if it is easier to use…  I thought about wrapping some thin thread within the feathers, but I did not know how that would look.  But it makes sense if that is how the Indians used to do it…  The CA on my desk was for the arrow heads and just a touch under the sinew to make it permanant.  
 
No, the boat has not been built yet..  I had to move it off my desk to make room for the arrows.  That is one of 5 boats that I am working on.
 
I have the arrow heads wrapped in sinew to make it look like they are more authentic.  I also trimmed some of the feathers and wrapped the sinew around the front and back.  Around the back also makes it look like the nock is attached that way as well.  Someone suggested earlier to soak the sinew so that it will shrink while it dries to make the wrap even stronger.  

These are for display only.  If I have the time I am going to make a wall hanger for them.  There will be two eagle (imitation) feathers with some blue and gold beads tied on with leather strips.


----------



## RussFromNH

Drew, is this what you are refering to? 
Buy Bohning Pro-Class Fletching Jig - Archery Arrow Building - Bohning Pro-Class Fletching Jig


----------



## Holz Mechaniker

RussFromNH said:


> Drew, is this what you are refering to?
> Buy Bohning Pro-Class Fletching Jig - Archery Arrow Building - Bohning Pro-Class Fletching Jig



YES, it work just as good as the high dollar Bitzenburger.  For what your doing I will suggest the Straight clamp.  Here's one of my tricks taught to me by one of the unsung hero's of Archery George Nichols.  Take some paraffin wax and rub it along the edge of the clamp. This help any glue from not sticking to the clamp. 
Don't forget the Duco cement..  it will however be cheaper at your local hardware store.


----------



## RussFromNH

Thank you for the great tip!!


----------



## RussFromNH

Finished Arrow of light career arrows.

Each arrow color is embroidery floss.  It took me about 1.5 hours each arrow to wrap them. each is unique to what the boys have earned in the past 4 1/2 years.  I have them all hiden in my workshop so my son does not peek at his.  

red - gobcat
orange - tiger
yellow - wolf
gold - gold arrow
silver - silver arrow
lt blue - bear
gold - gold arrow
silver - silver arrow
dark blue - Webelos
Purple - religous emblem
Scout green/brown - Webelos pins
White - Arrow of light


----------



## glycerine

Holy moly Russ, those look awesome!  Great job!


----------



## RussFromNH

Thank you   I finished the last one at 1:00am this morning.  The boys cross over tomorrow night...


----------



## Haynie

Those look good.  One of our customers does a fair bit of business with these.  He has finished arrows and hits available.

Navajo Arrows - * ARROW OF LIGHT Kits & Arrows *


----------



## jbird77

I've always had the best luck with the bitzenburger fletching jig.  It's a metal version of the bohning pro class.  Mine is 20 years old and still works like new.


----------



## More4dan

When my son was getting his Arrow of Light, they had the Moms decorate/build their son’s arrows.  Beautiful work and selfless service. I’m sure the boys will cherish these keep sakes. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Gregory Hardy

I went through and thanked the posters who mentioned fletching jigs and sinew.  (They saved me the trouble.)  I really want to thank you for the effort you are putting into this project.  I am not a Scout (past Webelos) myself...but it is a kid-related service you are providing.  I would like to thank you for doing something for kids.  Good on you.  (And I want the boat when you build it.)


----------



## FourOaksCrafts

Very cool! I did that many years ago for our Webelos Den. I think we also painted different colors on the shafts, showing their progression through Cub Scouts.


----------



## mark james

As a former Weblos, pre Arrow of Light days - well done sir!


----------

